# A very naughty dog....



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ummmm, what comes to mind is where was it that he had access to it???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The only two places I keep articles are either zipped up in an article bag hanging off a coat rack or on top of my bar. Normally I would say I wouldn't think the dogs could get to either of those but obviously I'm wrong. I have a dog with a leather fetish.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess he was just being a normal golden retriever.  Sorry he had to cost you money.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, I wish he didn't love leather so much. He ate Conner's good braided show leash a couple of months ago. And of course my good leather shoes, but that one was totally my fault, took my shoes off and left them out. He goes absolutely crazy if he sees something leather and can't get to it. How come I can train him to do utility signals but I can't teach him not to chew up my things???


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> yeah, I wish he didn't love leather so much. He ate Conner's good braided show leash a couple of months ago. And of course my good leather shoes, but that one was totally my fault, took my shoes off and left them out. He goes absolutely crazy if he sees something leather and can't get to it. How come I can train him to do utility signals but I can't teach him not to chew up my things???


Two GSD's I owned had leather habits. Both of them gave it up aound 2 years old, must be a puppy thing. I lost a lot of shoes and a couple purses, but they never touched their leashes. 

One of those dogs also loved buttons. He would get into my laundry and chew off my buttons. 

My goldens only like tissue paper, cardboard and stuffed animals. Nothing of great value.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> My goldens only like tissue paper, cardboard and stuffed animals. Nothing of great value.


 
Conner LOVES cardboard. He's actually figured out how to take the cardboard roll out of the toilet paper while still keeping the paper intact.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey! Casey ate one of his leather articles within two days of them arriving by mail...we hadn't even started training yet. I arrived home and found this mangled "thing"..i.smelled kind of familiar, but WTH? t was two days before I discovered what it really was. Thankfully we were provided with "practice" articles as well, so not so expensive. He would never do such a thing now, at 3 1/2.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you able to replace just the one article? I had mine made by a lady in Oregon who can replace one or all articles if one gets damaged. If you will have to get a whole new set this lady is very reasonably priced and they are nicely made.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww, I am sorry he ate your article.

My King had a leather fetish and until he was 5 or 6 years old, all leather had to be kept out of reach (including moving all 20+ pairs of shoes my trainers' wife had on the floor when we had an early showing and I slept over). He is the dog that only ever failed once and that was in Utility when he noticed all those streamers flapping about from the overhead vent .. and of course it was articles LOL


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I always worry about a leather fetish dog... so far never had one. I would KILL the dog if it ate my saddle. Pretty much the only leather we have is my horse tack, probably without thinking I didn't want my dogs to associate my horse stuff with their stuff. 

Do they retrieve the leather article or is just one you put in the pile when they are searching for the one to pick up? Sorry don't know this stuff at all. Seems like when I watch at trials they usually are just retrieving a metal one. I am thinking the different articles have different smells in general so it is used for training. But do you specifically use the leather one for retrieving? Curious.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Do they retrieve the leather article or is just one you put in the pile when they are searching for the one to pick up? Sorry don't know this stuff at all. Seems like when I watch at trials they usually are just retrieving a metal one. I am thinking the different articles have different smells in general so it is used for training. But do you specifically use the leather one for retrieving? Curious.


Yes, in AKC Utility they need to retrieve both a metal and a leather article for scent discrimination. In Canada I believe they also need to retrieve a wooden scent article.

Leather articles can be interesting to train  Most dogs will happily retrieve any leather over a metal article when learning, since they smell (and probably feel) so much better, but one with a leather fetish ... grins .. more interesting.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Flip, you're a naughty boy, but your stories are great reading material.
Sorry he ate your article. 
And your Connor is a genius. I don't think to many dogs could figure that out.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah I can just replace the one article, it's not that big of a deal. Now if I had to replace the whole set I'd be upset! The only problem I've run into is that the other articles are so old and used so much (they are Annabel's old articles), that when I buy a new one it is much much lighter in color and I can never get it to quite catch up to the old ones. I've never had a judge say anything yet, but since the regs say the articles must be identical I wouldn't be surprised if one did have a problem with it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well apparently Flip is being a bad influence here because I just found Conner with a shredded glove. The glove that was in a drawer in a closet.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I think Flip planted the glove to frame Connor...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I think Flip planted the glove to frame Connor...


LOL, I think you're at least partially right. I know Conner is way too chicken to have been the one to go into the closet and open up a drawer to get the glove in the first place, that had to have been either Flip or Colby (you know who my money's on). I'm just not sure who did the actual shredding of the glove. I do know that after I took it from Conner I put it up on the kitchen counter and just a little bit ago Flip jumped up there and ate half of it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a silly boy! If it makes you feel any better, Mira has a paper fetish... Yesterday she snuck into my purse and ripped up my DMV renewal paperwork! Hopefully I can find something online to print out!


----------

